# xbindkeys will nicht [solved]

## manuels

Hi,

ich habe eine Sondertaste mittels

```
setkeycodes e070 84
```

gemappt und wenn ich xbindkeys starte, schlägt er mir auch eine Konfiguration hierfür vor:

```
$ xbindkeys -k

Press combination of keys or/and click under the window.

You can use one of the two lines after "NoCommand"

in $HOME/.xbindkeysrc to bind a key.

"NoCommand"

    m:0x80 + c:92

    Mod5 + ISO_Level3_Shift
```

Wenn ich

```

$ xbindkeys -n -v

displayName = :0.0

rc file = /home/manuel/.xbindkeysrc

rc guile file = /home/manuel/.xbindkeysrc.scm

getting rc guile file /home/manuel/.xbindkeysrc.scm.

WARNING : /home/manuel/.xbindkeysrc.scm not found or reading not allowed.

1 keys in /home/manuel/.xbindkeysrc

min_keycode=8     max_keycode=255 (ie: know keycodes)

"/home/manuel/bin/rotate.sh"

    Mod5 + ISO_Level3_Shift

starting loop...

^C

$

```

starte, wird das gewünschte Programm aber auf Knopfdruck komischerweise nicht ausgeführt.

Hier meine Konfiguration

```
$ cat .xbindkeysrc

"/home/manuel/bin/rotate.sh"

    Mod5 + ISO_Level3_Shift

```

Wenn ich Mod5 + ISO_Level3_Shift durch m:0x80 + c:92 ersetze, klappt es leider auch nicht.

Das rotate.sh-Script erstellt u.a. eine Datei unter /tmp, wenn es gestartet wird.

Da diese Datei aber nicht erstellt wird (und auch sonst nicht der gewünsche Effekt [Rotation des Monitorbildes] auftritt), gehe ich davon aus, dass der Fehler an bei xbindkeys liegt.

Kann hier wer helfen?

Danke!

Manuel

----------

## manuels

*bump*

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich wuerde einfach mal ein paar Sachen probieren um das Problem zu finden.

1. einen einfachen Eintrag in die config packen

```

"touch /tmp/test"

 Mod4 + t

```

wenn das nicht geht dann ist dein xbindkeys irgendwie generell kaputt.

2. den selben Befehl an deine Tastenkombination binden damit kriegst du raus, ob es an der speziellen Taste oder an deinem script liegt

3. wenn es an deinem script liegt dann auf jeden Fall permissions checken, vermutlich kannst du es aus einer shell problemlos ausführen

4. im script /usr/bin/logger für debug output nutzen

Damit solltest du zumindest rauskriegen wo der Fehler liegt und ihn dann hoffentlich beheben können.

----------

## ScytheMan

welche xbindkeys version setzt du ein?

versuch mal die testing version, hab da irgendnen bugrep in erinnerung.

----------

## manuels

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Ich wuerde einfach mal ein paar Sachen probieren um das Problem zu finden.
> 
> 1. einen einfachen Eintrag in die config packen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1. funktioniert schon mal nicht. Aber selbst "xbindkeys -k" erkennt WIN+t nicht.

Scheint wohl irgendwas mit der WIN-Taste zu sein, denn Control+t und eben die gewünschte Sondertaste werden von "xbindkeys -k" erkannt.

Wenn ich in deinem Beispiel Mod4 durch Control ersetze, wird auch /tmp/test erstellt.

2. Klappt nicht.

ich denke, die anderen Punkte erübrigen sich somit.

Ich nutze Version 1.8.3. Nach der Xbindkeys-Homepage ist in der neusten (v1.8.4) nur ein memory fault mit libX11-1.4.0 gefixt.

Irgendwie muss ich das Ding doch zum Laufen bringen...

----------

## manuels

```
"/home/manuel/bin/rotate.sh"

    ISO_Level3_Shift 
```

Ist des Raetzels Loesung (fragt mich nicht wieso)

----------

